# The first babies frin womb transplants 'to be born next year'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

If all goes well, that is. Best of luck to these ladies. It's amazing how far reproductive technology has come in just a few decades.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2538607/Hope-women-born-without-womb-Swedish-doctors-perform-nine-transplants-hope-women-pregnant.html


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I don't have a link to the story. As it was sent to me via email (copy and paste). 
But there have been 9 womb transplants in Sweden! 
And they've taken, are useable and have caused women to menstruate. 
I'm amazed!
I don't know what conditions there are. But they mentioned women born without I e, or losing it health wise. 
Just think it's amazing.


----------



## Roygbiv (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm abut slow! Just posted about this. Didn't see your post. 
So amazing.


----------



## Sheilaweb (Mar 21, 2006)

WOW, it is amazing that wombs could be 're-used', yes I understand doctors are less than happy using living relatives, but if my daughter or nieces needed a womb, I wouldn't let an operation and recovery put me off at least offering to help....I wish all these ladies all the very best of luck.
Sheila


----------

